# reiser4 support in gentoo-sources??

## DarkMind

reiser4 is STABLE a lot of time, but gentoo-sources not have support for the faster filesystem for linux, why?

i have the choise to put like a module, use in my system or not.

i don't like t¡be obligate to install highly experimentals kernel only for reiser4  :Confused: 

i used reiser4 for some month and not have any trouble, very stable  :Smile: 

----------

## codergeek42

Reiser4, according to many Gentoo devs, is still horribly broken and in dire need of repair. Until it's included in the main ("vanilla") kernel tree, Gentoo will nto support it because then there would be many bug reports that are caused by people using a proven-unstable filesystem.

----------

## DarkMind

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> Reiser4, according to many Gentoo devs, is still horribly broken and in dire need of repair. Until it's included in the main ("vanilla") kernel tree, Gentoo will nto support it because then there would be many bug reports that are caused by people using a proven-unstable filesystem.

 

maybe the develovers are a little paranoid  :Razz: 

some people have reiser4  lot of time (like me) and never have a problem, is a stable and FASTLY filesystem..

ahh and vainilla, not have the gentoo speed patchs  :Sad:  , i like the gentoo-sources but they not have reiser4 (my / is reiser4)

----------

## gentoo_lan

Reiser4 will never make it into vanilla or into gentoo-sources. It is broken and highly unstable.

----------

## yngwin

This is holy war stuff, that's why. 

For me personally, Reiser4 has proven the most stable filesystem I have ever used. I use nitro-sources, but I always check what a new release does, I'm not in a hurry to upgrade. If there are no specific problems with a certain release that are related to stuff I use, then I go ahead.

----------

## dsd

there are two reasons why we wont include reiser4 at this point in time:

1. we simply don't add feature patches to our patchset. we keep our patchset small and simple. we try not to deviate too much from the "plain" kernel, so that the core kernel developers will support us. this model is working well.

the only time that we include feature patches is when they would be beneficial to livecd users, or when they are developed by gentoo developers. the policy is, get your patch included by the core linux developers first, then it will be automatically included in gentoo kernels.

2. given point #1 theres probably no point even explaining this. but i'd just like to correct you, assuming my knowledge of reiser4 is still up to date.

gentoo-sources supports multiple architectures - x86, amd64, ppc, ppc64, sparc, alpha (and we aim to increase this range over time). reiser4 apparently has major issues with any arch other than x86 - i've seen reports of very bad corruption, system freezups, and more, on non-x86 machines (but x86 users claim they dont have these kind of problems). just because it works for you on your x86 machine doesnt mean it works for everybody.

reiser4 is also incompatible with 4k stacks, a feature included in the official linux sources which is sane to turn on under normal circumstances.

the design of reiser4 deviates quite largely away from other filesystems, and the filesystem developers have raised concerns about this. theres been plenty of discussion about changes which should be made to reiser4, but namesys certainly arent done polishing it up yet.

i hope that clarifies things a bit - its not a reasonless bias that we have against it, we just simply dont include this sort of thing anyway, and we certainly would never include a patch when we knew it had problems as big as these.

----------

## codergeek42

Thank you dsd. Well said.  :Cool: 

----------

## yngwin

Very nice clarification. Thanks.

----------

## DarkMind

 *gentoo_lan wrote:*   

> Reiser4 will never make it into vanilla or into gentoo-sources. It is broken and highly unstable.

 

unstable? NEVER had a problem with reiser4, is stable and the very faaast

----------

## DarkMind

 *dsd wrote:*   

> there are two reasons why we wont include reiser4 at this point in time:
> 
> 1. we simply don't add feature patches to our patchset. we keep our patchset small and simple. we try not to deviate too much from the "plain" kernel, so that the core kernel developers will support us. this model is working well.
> 
> the only time that we include feature patches is when they would be beneficial to livecd users, or when they are developed by gentoo developers. the policy is, get your patch included by the core linux developers first, then it will be automatically included in gentoo kernels.
> ...

 

good clarification, i understand now  :Smile: 

----------

